# Which Airline(s) have you flown so far and which one do you think is the worst?



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've flown:

British Airways
Air France
Qantas
Air Pacific
Ryanair
Easyjet
MyTravelLite
Flybe
Monarch and maybe a couple of other i've forgotten

I can't say any airlines i've been on have really stood out as much better or worse than the others, of course Ryanair, Easyjet etc make you pay £5 for a sandwich but if you are only paying £30 to get to the other side of Europe and back again, you can't really complain (and I usually pack my own food anyway). 

I remember the food on Air Pacific wasn't very good but I don't fly for a gourmet experience, I fly to get somewhere, if I want a gourmet experience i'll go to a restaurant, so long as the seats are reasonably comfortable, the flight is on time and the ticket is cheap, I don't care about how friendly the staff are, how quickly they top up my coffee etc.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Ryanair is quite bad...
uke:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

British Airways
Delta Airlines


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I flew economy for:

Singapore
Cathay Pacific
United
American
National (now defunct)
Air Canada
Qantas
Thai
Japan

All in economy class. 

The best was Singapore. The worst was Air Canada


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

Delta
AirTransat
AirTran

AirTransat by far


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

British airways
Lufthansa
Delta
Jet airways 
Kingfisher

the worst experience: british airways.........


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I've flown:

American 
Northwest
Delta
TWA
Eastern (Defunct)
US Air
Peoples Express (Defunct)
Piedmont (Defunct)
Empire (Defunct)
Swiss Air
Mexicana

The worst by far was Eastern which is no longer around, of the existing ones Northwest has been the worst, they cancel too many flights.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

LOT
Lufthansa
Bangkok Airways 
Thai
Jet Airways
Alitalia
Finnair
British Airways
Air France
Olympic
Malev
Cathay Pacific
Singapore Airlines
Vueling

Best was SQ. Wonderful service, great seats and entertainment. CX wasn't so good, but was ok though. Thai is great. Alitalia's service was chaotic. Lufthansa is ok but seats in economy class are designed for dwarfs.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

I've flown many and the worst by far was Aeroflot (rude, rude, rude!). Next worse, Air France (they have a huge problem with losing luggage, and are rude too).


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Alitalia (Linate-Olbia-Malpensa)
Lot(Malpensa Warsaw Wroclaw and back)
Easyjet(Shiphol-Malpensa)
Ryanair(all the others)

I had a quite good service on lot, but i paid 250€ for that flights, considering that i don't care about a pair of biscuits I definetely prefer Ryanair wich has the lowest prices...
With Easyjet I flew only once and the flight has been delayed of 1h30m...
I don't remember about Alitalia because I was too young.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Koningklijk Luftvaart Maatschappij
Singapore Airlines
Malaysia Airlines
Air Asia
Cathay Pacific
China Airlines
Japan Airlines
All Nippon Airways
Thai Airways
China Southern Airlines

hmm.... I have no complaints at all till now...


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

AA
Aviacsa
Aeromexico
Air Canada 
Continental
Sky Airline
Mexicana
Lan 
Tam
Gol
Delta
Interjet
Volaris
Canadian (few years ago)
Air France
And the worst is Sky Airline


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alphabetically, exactly 101 flights so far:

Air Berlin
Air Canada
Air New Zealand
Aloha Airlines
Austrian Airlines
British Airways
Condor
Delta Air Lines
Istanbul Airlines
Jaro Intl
Lauda Air
Lufthansa
Mahalo Air
Niki
Skyeurope
South African Airlines
Swissair
Turkish Airlines

Worst was Delta. Rude, unfriendly, complicated. But that was way back in the nineties...


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

I've flown on the following :

Singapore Airlines
Qantas
Jat Airways
Emirates Airlines
Thai
United
Korean Air
Malaysia Airlines

The worst is definitely United, after flying them from LAX-NYC return I would never use them again. Service was very poor, dirty aircraft, little entertainment options (7 hour flight and there were just endless ads for the TV show 'My Name is Earl') and they will lose your luggage. The best on the other hand is either Singapore, Malaysia or Emirates.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Philippine Airlines
Cathay pacific
Saudia
Qatar Airways
Emirates

not sure which one is worst...
but i say Qatar airways and emirates are great...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

United, Northwest, Delta, Virgin Atlantic, Air Canada, WestJet, CanJet, JetsGo, Thomas Cook, W!zz, Ryanair, Lufthansa, KLM, Olympic, Air France, China Southern, Malaysia

Best service: Virgin Atlantic
Worst service: Ryanair (by far)
Best food: KLM
Worst Food: China Southern


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

JAT Yugoslav Airlines
JAT Airways
Swissair
Crossair
Air Canada
Canadian Airlines
Air France
British Airways
Martinair
Czech Airlines
Montenegro Airlines
Lufthansa
Canada 3000

Worst = Canada 3000


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Worst service: Ryanair (by far)


I hate when people bitch about FR... How much did you spend on your ticket? What did you expect to get for it?


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Qantas
American Airlines
Malaysian Airlines
Singapore Airlines 

(worst - American Airlines - lousy food)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I hate when people bitch about FR... How much did you spend on your ticket? What did you expect to get for it?


Yes, it's dumb, if I only spend €30 to get to the other side of Europe and back, I don't care if I don't get haute cuisine served on silver plates by supermodels.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Ive flown with a few regional indian airlines whilst travelling the country.
I guess they were the worst so far.
In one instance we dropped in a massive air pocket over southern india and the passengers started screaming.
Not the fault of the airline but still.
Air India itself was ok though.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

I've flown on:

British Airways
Virgin Atlantic
Lufthansa
Swiss
BMI
Alitalia
Ryanair
Olympic
Kenya Airways
Air Kenya
South African Airways
Go 
Kulula
Flitestar 
USAir
Delta
United
American
Canadian 
Varig
Aerolineas Argentinas

*Worst* Ryanair by far!! Lufthansa wasn't too good.
*Best* Virgin Atlantic. Also South African. Kenya Airways was surprisingly good.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

domestic airlines:

american
delta
united 
northwest
continental
us airways
jetblue
peoples' express
piedmont
TWA

other:

ANA (japan)
ryanair (ireland)
air france

northwest was the worst and found jetblue and ryanair employees to be rude. at least ryanair was dirt cheap.


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

I think only KLM so far.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> In one instance we dropped in a massive air pocket over southern india


What's an air pocket? :lol:



> Ive flown with a few regional indian airlines whilst travelling the country.


Which ones? I suppose not Kingfisher, Sahara or Jet Airways, as apparently all of them provide a level of service unknown in Europe or, even more so, America...


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Only a few so far, but many times:
- Iberia
- Spanair (SAS Group)
- Easyjet
- Air Europa
- Air Nostrum

I have been lucky and cannot remember really bad experiences (like flights cancelled or my luggage getting lost). Maybe I would choose Spanair as the worst as it's really unusual for them to arrive on time the times I have flown with them.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

GregPz said:


> I've flown on:
> 
> British Airways
> Virgin Atlantic
> ...


Kulula ? where is it from?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ South Africa.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

UTA (now defunct)
Air Inter (now defunct)
TWA (now defunct)
EasyJet
Air France
Singapore Airlines
Qantas
Cathay Pacific

The best was without a doubt Singapore Airlines. I've been very desappointed by Cathay, people told me it was great and it was very regular to me. Actually, I've found Air France being better than Cathay. Air France has a good service I would say, the thing which actually sucks is Roissy Airport, which is a real shame. I guess that as many international travellers using Air France have also the experience of Roissy Airport, they mix them up. Anyway, when a luggage is lost, it's not Air France which is to blame, but Roissy Airport.

I don't really had any bad experience with any airlines. I would say that TWA and Qantas were very average, but nothing that terrible. Actually, I just enjoy travelling by plane anyway. As long as it flies (and lands), I have already enough to not complain so much. Afterwards, it's true that a good service is always pleasant.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Jal
Qantas
SIA
Garuda
Valueair
Northwest
American Airlines
Cayman Airways

worst: Qantas....I was giving back my food plate when the stewardess was taking them and because lots of people giving the plate to her she said
"I got a milion people screaming in my ear" at the other stewardess + she got bitchy when there was a guy wanting to go to the plane restroom while they were taking back the plates & trays...I'm surprised that the stewards were nicer than the stewardesses....

JAL and American Airlines has the worst food....

Cayman Airways gave me Milano Cookies for dinner.....


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

*Gulf Carriers:*
Gulf Air
Qatar Airways
Emirates
Saudi Arabian
Air Arabia

Worst: Saudi Arabian 

*European:*
KLM
British Airways
Virgin Atlantic
Lufthansa
Air France

Worst: Air France

*Asia/Australian:*

Qantas
Singapore
Thai
Malaysian
Cathay Pacific

Worst: Qantas

*Other:*

TWA (long time ago)
Pan Am (long time ago)

*WORST OVERALL: SAUDI ARABIAN*
*BEST: VIRGIN ATLANTIC AND QATAR AIRWAYS (TIED)*


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

^ air arabia? the airline where you buy your food or die in hunger?


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Best:* First Choice Airways and American Airlines
*Worst:* British Airways

Aer Lingus
Air 2000 - now First Choice Airways
Air Berlin
Air Canada
Airtours International - now Thomas Cook
American Airlines
American Eagle
Britannia Airways - now ThomsonFly
British Airways
British Midland
Caledonian - now Thomas Cook
Continental Airlines
Easyjet
First Choice Airways
FlyBe
FlyGlobespan
Flying Colours - now Thomas Cook
Go - now Easyjet
Iceland air
KLM
MyTravel Airways - now Thomas Cook
Ryanair
Sata Air Azores
Spanair
ThomsonFly
US Airways

Pictures from First Choice Airways cabin


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Air France
American Airlines
Delta Airlines
Continental Airlines
Iberia
Jet Blue
Air Europa
EasyJet
US Air
KLM
I bought once a ticket on Germanwings but I didn't show up.

And some others that don't exist any more. I almost only fly Skyteam.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> air arabia? the airline where you buy your food or die in hunger?


Here we go again... :nuts: 

Do you need to eat something on a, let's say AUH-DOH flight in order _not_ to die?


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

^ i'm just sayin


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> What's an air pocket? :lol:


Air pockets are the main reason they advice you to remain buckled up during the entire flight. Basically it is an area with a much lower air pressure then the surrounding and when the plane enters one, it free-falls for hundreds of meters.

You may even bang your head to the ceiling.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I haven't flown with many Airlines:

*Singapore Airlines * (to Asia and far East)
*Emirates Airlines * (regionally)
*Austrian Airlines * (to Europe and North America)
*Lauda Air * (to Europe)
*Air France * (to North America)
*Turkish Airline *(to Europe)
*Olympic Airways *(to Europe)
*Tyroleyn Airline* (Vienna - Tirana)

The best no doubt got to be Singapore Airlines, while the worst Olympic Airways. The service on the other Airlines seams to be overall at the same level with Lauda slightly better, while I prepared myself for the intercontinental flight with Air France but luckilly no luggage went missing. 

... and I have avoided Alitalia as plague.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Best:* Singapore Airlines
*Worst:* Without doubt Iberia, partly for not showing up at all, without informing anyone about anything


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

AltinD said:


> ^^ :hilarious


 It's even more hilarious that the little airport staff had to drive us all, through the desert, in small minivans all the way to Casablanca, just to receive the information that we perhaps would have to wait several days for a plane. Ever seen the movie Rat Race? Well, the whole situation kinda felt like that (except the part where the rich people gambled about the result)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I've flown on...

Philippine Airlines
Saudia
Cathay Pacific
Singapore Airlines
Korean Airlines
Alitalia
Air Canada
Alaska Air

I like singapore, cathay and korean


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

united: an american carrier
delta: see united
northwest: see delta, took off without me 
southwest: see delta - but at least the price was cheap
american: see united and delta 
jet blue: i found my seat & thought that i had been given 1st class by mistake
alitalia: it has taken almost a year to compensate for lost luggage. randomly 
charged differing over-weight fees for my group
luftansa: superior to ALL american carriers
turkish: see luftansa
olympic: see turkish (granted i was deathly ill for the entire flight)
china: better than luftansa, and thus even more superior to american carriers
thai: see turkish, best food


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Was that Air China or China Airlines?


----------



## Kiev30 (Apr 5, 2006)

Airlines i Flown:
Aerosvit Ukrainian Airlines
Aeroflot Russian Airlines
Delta
LOT Polish Airlines
Wizz Air

The worst is Aeroflot... horrible airline... always late... discusting food... no service


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Finnair
British Airways
Icelandair
Air Canada
Canada 3000
Jetsgo
American Airlines

Finnair and Air Canada stood out above the rest. American Airlines was by far the worst. My inflight meal was not a popsicle, but half a popsicle. The attendant actually broke it in half when I told her I preferred green over orange. Bad cabin pressure forced me to hold a sweater over my ears as I tried to refrain from screaming for about 2 hours straight.


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

American Airlines
United
Delta 
Nortwest
Airtran
Japan Airlines
ANA
Philippine Airlines
Cebu Pacific(philippines)
Cathay Airlines
Korean Airlines

Worst : Airtran .. lost my luggage, flight was delayed 8hrs from DFW(dallas) to LGA(nyc) stop over ATL (atlanta).....American Airlines....they are okay... $3.00 for potato chips... 90% flight attendants are old..!!

Philippine Airlines : flight attendants are snobs ... they think are all that...pleasee..biatch!!!!..
Cebu Pacific philippines) I like them... very nice people!! the service was good

Cathay, Korean, Japan Airlines and ANA : they are good too..... they will feed you well........flight attendants always have a smile......


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Finnair
> ... My inflight meal was not a popsicle, but half a popsicle. The attendant actually broke it in half when I told her I preferred green over orange. ....


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
as an american i must apologize. i've never heard of "service" more insulting! normally they just charge you and arm and a leg for not only your ticket but for your cold meal too. if you ever have to fly in the u.s. again try and take jet blue. they give you little snack packs too, but at least they are free and you get as much as you want.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

Kiev30 said:


> Airlines i Flown:
> Aerosvit Ukrainian Airlines
> Aeroflot Russian Airlines
> Delta
> ...


what did they serve on aeroflot?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> ^^ Was that Air China or China Airlines?


china airlines.
my second long haul carrier. wasn't expecting it to be better than luftansa (i had been previously so impressed with them)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

the best : Singapore Airlines ! :banana:
worst : hmm...


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

GlasgowMan said:


> *Best:* First Choice Airways and American Airlines
> *Worst:* British Airways
> 
> Aer Lingus
> ...


lol..i traveled with Air2000 in 2001....it was nothing like that back then..it was a bit scary experience..but now it looks so nice.....good stuff


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I flew to Cuba with an horrific package / charter airline called 'Excel'

The plane had changed hands so many times that everywhere I looked I saw a different airline's logo, and the vile dross chav scum on board made the experience hideous.

I've flown with tons of airlines... Emirates, Sri Lankan, Bangkok, Ansett, Qantas, Virgin Blue, Virgin Atlantic, British, Cathay Pacific, American, Monarch, Ryanair, Easyjet... I can't remember them all.


----------



## xylene (Jan 14, 2007)

United 
American
Japan Airlines
Delta
Continental
Philippine Airlines
Southwest Airlines
Northwest
KLM
British Airways
Kenya Air
Yemeni Air

Worst domestic US flight was with United. Paid full service but they opt to place you on "Ted" low cost no frills carrier. Felt cheated. For international United isn't bad, but that fill all of their seats and many times overbook.

Worst international airline was Philippine Airlines. Plane was old, no air vent, hot and muggy, and the flight attendents were rude and mean.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

northwest without doubt the worst airline i've flown on.thier food,entertainment and service was so not good.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ You mean-- you flew from Tokyo to Singapore before heading up by bus ?


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Emirates
Kenya airways
Swiss air now defunct.
British airways

They were all good but what also surprised me was that kenya airways was pretty good.
worst though was british airways the air hostess was not very good regarding that i was in business class.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm surprised that First Choice has 2-3-2 in their 767 y cabins. I'd have expected 2-4-2.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

bennde2000 said:


> Emirates
> Kenya airways
> Swiss air now defunct.
> British airways
> ...


why were you surprised that kenya airways was so good?


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

arzaranh said:


> why were you surprised that kenya airways was so good?


^^ 
Well some airlines have been stigmatised of lacking good service and proper management just for being from less developed countries in this case kenya airways. but ill have to say that i did enjoy my flight with kenya airways and the service was exceptional and would not hesitate flying with them again.


----------

